# sit up



## ross573ca (17 Jul 2010)

I was wondering if someone can tell me whether or not your ankles can be secured by someone while doing your sit ups during the initial physical test....

Many thanks,

R


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2010)

4th Edition 2010 CF EXPRES Operations Manual 
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/Fitness/doclib/CF%20Expres%20Manual_English_FINAL%20May28_2010.pdf

See page 39


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2010)

If you do a search for 'sit ups' you'll get about 9 pages of hits. Not to far along on the first page you should have your answer(s).

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

